# Good clip on shoulders/rotator cuff...



## ASHOP (Oct 18, 2018)

Shoulder pain - Three exercises you need to address - YouTube


----------



## squatster (Oct 18, 2018)

Thank you for posting this- I am in so much pain. 
I think it is just pinched nerve s I thunk - hope


----------



## weltweite (Oct 20, 2018)

Dante Trudel had actually recommended grabbing a long towel and stretching it out in front of you (arms out like a T) and up and over your head so it is at your mid-back. Bring it back over and repeat 50 times. 

Works great, great blood pump inside the shoulder rather than on the heads.


----------



## striffe (Oct 21, 2018)

Great video. I see that a lot in the gym. I am guilty myself of doing the same so will make more of an effort to stop it.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 22, 2018)

squatster said:


> Thank you for posting this- I am in so much pain.
> I think it is just pinched nerve s I thunk - hope



Hope you're on the mend soon. My training partner tweaked their cuff last week. 
I have tears in both, shot labrum in right side, but rehabbed and strengthened them, no surgery. 
Good luck.


----------



## squatster (Oct 22, 2018)

The Grim Repper said:


> Hope you're on the mend soon. My training partner tweaked their cuff last week.
> I have tears in both, shot labrum in right side, but rehabbed and strengthened them, no surgery.
> Good luck.


Great to see you bud- can't wait to see another log of yours- loved seeing the food - taco bell


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 22, 2018)

squatster said:


> Great to see you bud- can't wait to see another log of yours- loved seeing the food - taco bell


Same here brother! Much love. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Oct 23, 2018)

Good video. I do a lot of hanging for shoulder health as well.


----------



## ProFIT (Oct 23, 2018)

I do bring the weight down low but I don't really feel my shoulders internally rotating. Although it does happen in the incline hammer press so I will look out for that. I naturally want to bring the weight down as much as possible but it does not feel right in that machine for the reasons mentioned in the video. I usually feel my delts doing most of the work unless I put the seat really high.


----------



## Victory (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks for posting. I have started having a few issues with my shoulders. I will check out this guys other vids now.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 2, 2018)

striffe said:


> Great video. I see that a lot in the gym. I am guilty myself of doing the same so will make more of an effort to stop it.



Very guilty of them myself. I've made a conscience effort to avoid those situations and can already tell an improvement in my rotator cuff(s).


----------



## SURGE (Nov 20, 2018)

Very informative. I bring the bar all the way down on chest presses but I don't think I do this. I will check for machine movements as I think I may do. Thanks


----------

